# Eustachian tube dysfunction in ICD-10



## thomas7331

Eustachian tube dysfunction had a specific code in ICD-9, 381.81 but in ICD-10 it does not.  Does anyone have input on how this should be coded?  My physicians are saying that 'Eustachian tube obstruction' H68.10- is the closest approximation but ET obstruction is not a commonly used medical term in this specialty.  The GEMS map 381.81 to H69.8- for 'other specified' disorder.  I tend to think that 'dysfunction' is equivalent to 'disorder' and a non-specific term, and H69.9- for 'unspecified disorder' is closer.  Would appreciate any input, thanks.


----------



## KMCFADYEN

H69.80  Other specified disorders of Eustachian tube, unspecified ear      
 H69.81  Other specified disorders of Eustachian tube, right ear       
 H69.82  Other specified disorders of Eustachian tube, left ear         
 H69.83  Other specified disorders of Eustachian tube, bilateral


----------

